# Dust Collection Setup



## roldogg (Jul 17, 2019)

After years of using a ShopVac with a Dust Deputy, I finally decided to upgrade my dust collection system to something more designed for dust collection. My new Jet DC-1200VX arrived on Friday, so while I’m waiting for the electrician to install my 220 outlet, I want to get my piping in place. I was planning to hookup my Super Dust Deputy between the dust collector and my tools since I have a nice big container that it sits on, and it does a great job of collecting all the material before getting to the dust collector, keeping the filter clean of debris, but I have a question about doing this. My Super Dust Deputy has a 4” inlet and outlet and my Jet DC-1200VX can use either a 6” outlet or 2-4” outlets, I was planning to use the 6”. If I use a 6” to 4” adapter to connect the Jet to the Super Dust Deputy, should I also use 4” PVC for my runs or will I get better flow using 6” PVC? Now I’m wishing I would have bought the Super Dust Deputy with the larger intake, but that probably wouldn’t have worked very well while I’ve been using my ShopVac. The reason I’ve been considering running 4” PVC is because the Super Dust Deputy has a 4” inlet and outlet, and it seems to me that running 6” PVC after being reduced to 4” would be a waste. Am I correct? Another thought would be to not use the Super Dust Deputy and run 6” PVC directly from the Jet, but the Super Dust Deputy has worked so well I would hate to not use it, especially since I already have it. Does anyone have any suggestions on setting this up for optimal performance? Thanks!


----------



## jeff100 (Nov 20, 2019)

roldogg said:


> After years of using a ShopVac with a Dust Deputy, I finally decided to upgrade my dust collection system to something more designed for dust collection. My new Jet DC-1200VX arrived on Friday, so while I’m waiting for the electrician to install my 220 outlet, I want to get my piping in place. I was planning to hookup my Super Dust Deputy between the dust collector and my tools since I have a nice big container that it sits on, and it does a great job of collecting all the material before getting to the dust collector, keeping the filter clean of debris, but I have a question about doing this. My Super Dust Deputy has a 4” inlet and outlet and my Jet DC-1200VX can use either a 6” outlet or 2-4” outlets, I was planning to use the 6”. If I use a 6” to 4” adapter to connect the Jet to the Super Dust Deputy, should I also use 4” PVC for my runs or will I get better flow using 6” PVC? Now I’m wishing I would have bought the Super Dust Deputy with the larger intake, but that probably wouldn’t have worked very well while I’ve been using my ShopVac. The reason I’ve been considering running 4” PVC is because the Super Dust Deputy has a 4” inlet and outlet, and it seems to me that running 6” PVC after being reduced to 4” would be a waste. Am I correct? Another thought would be to not use the Super Dust Deputy and run 6” PVC directly from the Jet, but the Super Dust Deputy has worked so well I would hate to not use it, especially since I already have it. Does anyone have any suggestions on setting this up for optimal performance? Thanks!


Here's my 2cents on the 4"vs 6". If you do the math, yes 6" nearly doubles the cross-sectional area compared to 4" diameter. Since dust collection is more of an air mover than a vacuum, more cross sectional area = more air. so yea, bigger is better.

But, anything is better than not doing it, and if you are using DWV/Sewer PVC like most people use (myself included) there is a hefty price jump from 4" to 6". Not to mention the clear flex hose price jump from 4"-6"which is a lot. I didn't see the cost benefit for just a basement shop in my situation. I have no problem vacuuming up the extra, d/c for me was meant to help, not to eliminate cleanup.

To put it in perspective, I run a 40ft long main run with 5 drops:
So my pvc cost for 4" dwv/sewer ended up being $115
in 6" it would be $464

and thats just the pvc hardline, flex hose is way more, not to mention blast gates, etc

If it were me, I'd just go 4" all around the shop and then 4" out of Dust deputy to 6" D/C (using an adapter). If you find that the dust deputy is acting strange and not creating the needed cyclone because of the adapter and sizing change, you can then just go 4" to 4" and cap on of the D/C inlets. 

Dust collection is so individual to what is going on in your own shop its all about trying, diagnosing, fixing. So try and limit your "fix it" costs as much as you can.


----------

